# How visible is a <5mw green laser in daylight?



## jack32088

How visible is a <5 mw green laser in daylight? I was talking with a tree surgeon the other day, and decided that it would have been a lot easier if I could have pointed out which branches we were talking about. In addition, I would like to be able to point out holes in targets at a pistol range, where the distances might be in the 7 to 25 yard range. Lighting would usually be in the "cloudy bright" to "full sun" range. Would a greenie in the 4-5mw range be usable for either or both of these projects? (I need to stay under $100, so I can't afford the big blasters.)

Thanks, -jack


----------



## 88022167

In our China the price of the 10 MWs is probably the RMB750 is thus
Buy back, the oneself change once.Basic can ascend the 30 MWs above.The thus bright degree is basic and can can see a bright and green ray obviously in evening


----------



## emrbrtn

The dot...yes(depending)
The beam...no
Overall I'd say it would work fine


----------



## 88022167

The friend of the upstairs?Say what??I do not understand, embarrassed


----------



## RadarGreg

Sounds like you are using a translation program, 88022167. It isn't working for the Chinese to English that well either.

With a <5 mW green laser, you won't see the beam is direct sunlight, but you should be able to see the dot on whatever target you are aiming at. If you get a laser powerful enough to see the beam in bright sunlight, the laser will probably be strong enough for you to cut the tree limbs off from the ground! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

RadarGreg


----------



## 88022167

Yes, my English is not very good, must ask for help to translate the software.Hope that you can see of understand, is really embarrassed to pull
I think that the green laser machine is big and can pull in the power of the 10 MWs


----------



## trident

Don't knock number guy, he is cool


----------



## 88022167

The friend on the thanks, please ask the bottom.The laser machine that you buy buy whence of, price how??Good?Protect to fix how much time?


----------



## [email protected]

88022167, are you using a translation computer? I think you will find a better response with a human interpreter /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## 88022167

Has no way, here no one would like to do my full-time translation.So, can compromise only of with.Hope that you can see understand I say what, thank


----------



## LaserMod

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif hehe... *grunts* sorry.

Have you tried the Altavista translator: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Altavista


----------



## Kiessling

Jack, a <5mW will do for pointing at things. You won't see the beam, but you won't need it.
Know that shining anything brighter than 5mW outside requires a proper variance, otherwise it would be illegal and possibly dangerous.
bernhard


----------



## 88022167

make and then buy big to say for example big is above thus in the 50 MWs be interesting


----------



## brusiertd

Yeah you translator does not appear to be that good but what do I know I already speak english so it is easy for me.

I just got a 10-20mW Wicked Laser and a beam is not visible during the day only a spot is however at night in a room with mild light (60w Light Bulb) you can see a beam and at night you can see the beam clearly im sure the brightness would more or less depend on the moisture levels or humidity in the air. 5mW I doubt you will se any beam in a moderatly lighted room only in the dark then mabye.


----------



## K-T

Why would you need to see the beam, for "pointing out" something, 5mW are sufficiend for sure! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## 88022167

Had the ray in fact, that just calls the laser.Of so the laser just changes of O.K. play, I have ever bought the 10 MWs of, but I modified him to the 40 MWs.But the result still has no I imagine so good.So I just decide to want to buy recently only the green laser of the 100 MWs.Will still make perhaps a larger, because of in our Chinese price really very bottom


----------



## Raccoon

You want a green laser pointer that produces a green dot visible on objects in direct sunlight...

Send an email to Arnold at AtlasNova <abeland1[at]atlasnova[dot]com> explaining this fact, and that you would like to spend only $100. You will not be disappointed with what you receive.


----------



## ACMarina

Arnold RAWKS!


----------



## bootleg2go

I not knocking 88022167, at least he is attempting to communicate in a foreign language. But honestly it is not working at all. 88022167, you might try a different program or two to do your translations. Use some and we will tell you which works best. As it is, I know I cannot understand 98% of what is being translated. You might also try mixing up your sentences before they go through the translator, that way they might come out more readable. I'm serious about this, the english language is much different than any other, words that go in the beginning of a english sentence may normally go at the end of most other sentences in other languages. This could be fun to find a better program for you.

Jack


----------



## 88022167

Thanks for the comprehension of the upstairs, please ask you can provide to order better translation software for me.


----------



## Fussy

what software are you using now 88022167? maybe try harder finding some on the internet? i am using a hebrew translator now, works good and its free, pm for details as i dont think i could post a link in the forum, thanks


----------



## ACMarina

I wouldn't think it would be a problem in this case, you're not trying to sell anything or steal information. .


----------



## Erasmus

[EDIT] It seems this forum doesn't accept Chinese language. Then let me put it like this : 

88022167, USE http://www.worldlingo.com/en/products_services/worldlingo_translator.html


----------



## Kiessling

Erasmus, please edit out this huge string of characters at the start of your post, it makes it necessary to scroll ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

bernhard


----------



## Fussy

true, www.1-800-translate.com i dont know what it would be like for chinese but it is pretty good for hebrew, or they translate it for a cost by a person, but that would get expensive here!

i have a 45mW greenie and tonight there is absolutly NO problem seeing it go at LEAST 3 miles and hit the clouds, full beam, and i should think a 5mW would be seen for a fair bit but for what you want it for it should b fine, but have a word with atlas nova. daz


----------



## Fussy

Oh, and they also convert to MANY other ones aswell, arabic spanish and almost any other one to! not sure what it is like at anyhting else other then hebrew and spanish, daz


----------

